# Slow n Steady Fall 2014



## Ninja Storm (Oct 9, 2014)

Link to website

The UMD Cube Club is proud to present Slow n Steady Fall 2014 on *SUNDAY*, November 9th, a competition _free_ to all who preregister. The events are:

2x2 Speedsolve
3x3 Speedsolve
4x4 Speedsolve
3x3 Blindfolded
Pyraminx
Megaminx

Please note that lunch will not be provided. Directions to the venue are on the website.

Hope to see you all there!


----------



## goodatthis (Oct 9, 2014)

Nice, a comp that weekend that isn't on the day of the SAT! But 5 hour test+5 hour car ride the next day, hmm, that will probably be tough. 

Im going to go out on a limb and say that it was scheduled for Sunday because of the SAT? Or was it because of Lexington?


----------



## Divineskulls (Oct 9, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> Nice, a comp that weekend that isn't on the day of the SAT! But 5 hour test+5 hour car ride the next day, hmm, that will probably be tough.
> 
> Im going to go out on a limb and say that it was scheduled for Sunday because of the SAT? Or was it because of Lexington?



My guess is that parking is free on Sundays, like the website says. 

#hype


----------



## supercavitation (Oct 12, 2014)

Divineskulls said:


> My guess is that parking is free on Sundays, like the website says.
> 
> #hype



That plus another thing I won't get into, but thanks Felix, you're awesome! 

#firstcomp #fmcusa2014doesntcount
#hype


----------



## supercavitation (Oct 24, 2014)

This Megaminx cutoff...


----------



## intheowetrust (Oct 24, 2014)

Thanks for placing this competition on a Sunday. It's extraordinarily helpful.

Thanks


----------

